# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvausvihje!

## Camo Lissabone

Torstaina 31.8. iltapäivällä Shuttle-ajossa Hernesaaresta Erottajalle mm. torni-Volvot 9113, 9115, 9124 ja 9128. Kuvatkaa ken haluaa!

----------


## killerpop

oma kuvausvihjeeni on voimassa koko syksyn ajan: ottakaa filmille/muistikortille Irjanne-Eurajoki välilä kulkevia Satakunnan Liikenteen nykyaikaisia Carrus Vega -linja-autoa komeissa maalaismaisemissa. Saattaa vaatia tosin oman auton käyttöä...

----------


## Hujis

> Torstaina 31.8. iltapäivällä Shuttle-ajossa Hernesaaresta Erottajalle mm. torni-Volvot 9113, 9115, 9124 ja 9128. Kuvatkaa ken haluaa!


Tässä niitä pari  :Wink: 

http://img422.imageshack.us/img422/2...e310806le4.jpg 

http://img422.imageshack.us/img422/7...e310806ba7.jpg

----------

